# 8" sub vs 6000w @ 25hz



## Skip01 (Mar 14, 2009)

8" SUBWOOFER vs 6000w at 25hz and 30hz...SA8v2 - YouTube

NS1 @ 1ohm


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

what specs on the box - looks like the box was actually moving.


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't see a link to the video


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Calum said:


> I don't see a link to the video


Its in the 8'' part, the "auto word ads" (not sure what they are actually called) got placed in the middle so only the first part shows as the link to the actual video.


----------

